# Anyone use glue dots in their gift baskets?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm ordering fill for my gift baskets and am considering getting the glue dots as well to help hold things in place. Anyone use these? Do they help? I think with my crates they'd work great because of the flat bottoms. Just not sure how they work in baskets though I've seen them recommended. Ordering a roll of 1000 will last me a very long time.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

No but if you do use them let us know how it worked out Tammy


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, I have and do use them and they work great.. 
Barb


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a customer who did gift baskets for a living and I asked her what she used, double sided tape! It's cheaper and you can also use it to wrap your cigar band lables with! Plus you prolly can find it local!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't a clue what glue spots are


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, the double sided tape I've bought in the past for other projects was expensive. The dots aren't working as well as I had hoped. You're not supposed to touch them with your fingers but I can't seem to get them off any other way. I need 3 to hold a bar of soap in a crate securely. Haven't tried them in a basket though. I'm thinking maybe I should have gotten the super high tack but then I was afraid those would tear my wrapping and/or damage the surface of what I stuck them too. I don't think it helps that my soap is wrapped with shrinkwrap giving it a slick surface.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know how they work for you. I've been thinking about them too.

Tiffany


----------

